# Light stands?



## phnoob (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I bought two 45W 5500K bulbs off Amazon to use with a little light box I built and they've made a world of difference! But I can't use them when taking pictures of objects outside of my small light box for two reasons:


I don't have stands for them, which I really need so that I can put one bulb on each side of the object (I also would need the stands to have sockets for the bulbs).
When taking pictures outside of the light box there isn't any wall to reflect the light off of, so I have to point the bulbs directly at the object, causing major reflections and ruining the shots. I think I need something to reflect or diffuse the light?
Can anyone recommend a fairly inexpensive solution for me?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2012)

Manfrotto

Manfrotto Alu Master 3 Riser 12' AC Stand (Black) 1004BAC B&H


----------



## phnoob (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi 2WheelPhoto, thanks for your suggestion. I'm afraid that would be two expensive for me, as I need two of them. Do you think something like this might work alright?: Amazon.com: LIGHT STANDS PRO HEAVY DUTY 7&#39;6" SET OF TWO, WITH ALL METAL LOCKING COLLARS NOT PLASTIC by PBL: Camera & Photo

Also, regardless of the stands that I buy, I also need some sort of sockets to hold the bulbs, right?

Finally, how do I diffuse the light so that it doesn't reflect off the objects I'm photographing?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't had much luck with cheap stands. I shoot on location mostly and my cheapies haven't held up to the mobility tasks.  the manfrottos are very cheap for me compared to the cheap ones.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you shooting indoors? Or on location? Whatever you get, make sure it's air dampened.


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2012)

The stands you linked to should work fine.

If you don't already have it, you may want to get the inexpensive, how-to, fundamentals of product lighting bible - Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 

Lighting to avoid reflections is a lot like shooting pool, it's all about the angles.


----------



## phnoob (Mar 29, 2012)

Air dampened?

I will be using these indoors only. 

I found the following on Amazon:

Stands and sockets (total of $76):

Amazon.com: LIGHT STANDS PRO HEAVY DUTY 7&#39;6" SET OF TWO, WITH ALL METAL LOCKING COLLARS NOT PLASTIC by PBL: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Adorama AC Socket with Light Stand Adapter & Umbrella Holder: Camera & Photo

But then I still need a way of diffusing the light..


So.. I could get a kit with everything in it:

$54 - Amazon.com: 2 PHOTOGRAPHY STUDIO CONTINUOUS LIGHTING KITS W/ TWO FREE Day-Light CFL LIGHTS & UMBRELLAS FOR PRODUCT, PORTRAIT, & VIDEO SHOOT: Camera & Photo 
$95 - Amazon.com: Cowboystudio 1200 Watt Photography, Video, and Portrait Studio Umbrella Continuous Lighting Kit With Four 85 Watt, 5500K Day Light Balanced CFL bulbs, Black and White Reflective Umbrellas, Stands, and Carrying Case: Camera & Photo

What do you think? I'm on a budget, unfortunately..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 29, 2012)

What are you shooting ? What's your budget ?


----------



## phnoob (Mar 29, 2012)

I am taking pictures of products for reviews. Some of the things are pretty small, in which case I may use my lightbox, but others are too big to fit in the lightbox, or need to be outside of a lightbox for some reason.

As far as my budget goes, preferably under $100. (I know that's not much when it comes to lighting..).


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Budget ?


----------



## phnoob (Mar 29, 2012)

I updated my post a few seconds after posting, sorry 

Preferably under $100.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 29, 2012)

Check your local building supply store, clamp on reflectors are ~ $10 - $15 each.







Cheers, Don


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Continuous lighting isn't the greatest but you aren't going to get much for under 100 bucks. Then again, I don't know anything about continuous lighting. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2012)

Don Kondra said:


> Check your local building supply store, clamp on reflectors are ~ $10 - $15 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^  This.

Also, look to ripstop nylon from joann fabrics or some other like store.  Get white of course and put a single layer around the front of the clamp light.

Or you could hang the nylon in front of your lights (better).  With this you can control the highlights by moving the bulb closer or further away.  Sometimes you Do want highlights.

As to stands, Shop Kobalt Tripod with Mounting Tray at Lowes.com 

Usually you can find these at your local hardware store.  I found a set of two with the halogen worklights at a deal a while back.

The trick thing is that if you are careful in your selection you can find some that 3/4 inch electrical conduit fits right inside the top section.  You have to take the top section off and turn it upside down but that's no big deal.  

When you're done you have a heavy duty stand that's up to 14 or so feet high depending on how long a section of conduit you want to use.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got these 10' Linco stands and am quite happy with them: Set of 2 Linco Flora Heavy Duty 10ft Studio Tripod Light Stand Photo Video Bag | eBay

$65 for a pair of them with a carry bag.


----------

